# NPD: J Rockett The Dude v2



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked up a JRockett The Dude V2......I had the 1st version and sounded good but quite loud with not not much taper in the output level meaning always “in your face” loud. They put new heavy duty knobs and also, a friendlier volume level. Sounds really good. Thick tones for lead. Cool affordable pedal.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, the volume taper on V1 ramps up pretty quick. I don't mind it too much, though. Does V2 sound any different to you?

I got the J Rockett HRM a couple months ago. It sounds really good as well. It breaks up earlier and it's not as clean in the low end. But it's still a very smooth and "polite" sounding pedal.

They both feel great to play. I think that's what makes them stand out for me.

The Animal is another one. Nice Marshall sounds with a similar amp-like feel.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Grab n Go said:


> Yeah, the volume taper on V1 ramps up pretty quick. I don't mind it too much, though. Does V2 sound any different to you?
> 
> I got the J Rockett HRM a couple months ago. It sounds really good as well. It breaks up earlier and it's not as clean in the low end. But it's still a very smooth and "polite" sounding pedal.
> 
> ...


Tone wise, i believe v2 is the same as v1 but the change to the volume ramp is a significant improvement. Purely cosmetic, but the newer knobs are also quite nice and sturdy.


----------

